# goat drench vs. red cell



## happyvagabonds (Jun 15, 2012)

my mother, who has kept dressage horses and scrub goats at one time or another, bought me a bottle of red cell over a bottle of goat drench. she told me to use this anytime the goats seemed 'off' as is recommended for goat drench. 

is this wise? 

should i get a bottle of goat drench also?

is there a reason i should use one over the other?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 15, 2012)

I keep both on hand.  After kidding, I give the moms some Goat Nutra Drench as a tonic.

After deworming a goat I give them red cell once a day to build their blood back up.

DonnaBelle


----------



## elevan (Jun 15, 2012)

We only use Red Cell in conjuction with deworming and anemia here.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 15, 2012)

over usage of red cell can cause copper toxicity.  I wouldn't get  too carried away with it.  Goat drench doesn't have trace minerals in it like red cell doesn.  It is more an energy booster. 

A  mixture of Mollasses, corn syrup and corn oil. 1 part of each is also a great energy booster for a sick goat.


----------



## happyvagabonds (Jun 15, 2012)

do you mean iron toxicity?


----------



## elevan (Jun 15, 2012)

happyvagabonds said:
			
		

> do you mean iron toxicity?


That too.  Overdosing Red Cell can cause a variety of mineral toxicities.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 15, 2012)

So is the goat drench something useful to have on hand? What would you use it for? I'm trying to figure out what else may be useful to have on hand for our small herd. I saw the Goat Nutridrench the other day when we were getting B complex and wondered about it. Does it basically do the same as the B complex?


----------



## elevan (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't keep it.  As 20kids said you can create your own with simple ingredients for less money.



> A  mixture of Mollasses, corn syrup and corn oil. 1 part of each is also a great energy booster for a sick goat.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 15, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> I don't keep it.  As 20kids said you can create your own with simple ingredients for less money.
> 
> 
> 
> > A  mixture of Mollasses, corn syrup and corn oil. 1 part of each is also a great energy booster for a sick goat.


Ok. I need to get those ingredients to keep on hand then.


----------



## hcppam (Jun 15, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> over usage of red cell can cause copper toxicity.  I wouldn't get  too carried away with it.  Goat drench doesn't have trace minerals in it like red cell doesn.  It is more an energy booster.
> 
> A  mixture of Mollasses, corn syrup and corn oil. 1 part of each is also a great energy booster for a sick goat.


good to Know.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 16, 2012)

red cell:
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/images/label/11718.htm


nutri-drench:
I was looking for a good listing of ingredients and ppm of the ingredients, but they don't list one. 

You can go to  this website and contact them to get more information. It does list some trace minerals, but the dosages can't be nearly as high as Red cell, since it says give 1 ounce every 8 hours  to an adult goat. 
http://www.bovidr.com/goat.html


----------

